# Modern Arnis PE cirriculum



## Dalum (Nov 6, 2007)

Has anyone seen a specific list of the cirriculum offered for when MA was offered as part of PE?
(Is it still over there?)


----------



## Morgan (Nov 8, 2007)

Dalum said:


> Has anyone seen a specific list of the cirriculum offered for when MA was offered as part of PE?
> (Is it still over there?)


 
That is an excellent question!  Sorry that I can't answer it, but you've piqued my curiousity regarding the curriculum matter.  Are you also asking if the MA program still being taugh in PI?  Another excellent question that I'd love to know the answer to as well.  Thanks for asking.

Morgan


----------



## Dan Anderson (Nov 9, 2007)

The closest thing I've seen is the book _A Practical Introduction To Arnis_ by Armando Soteco (I picked this up when I was in the PI).  Armando Soteco is the one who took over for Prof. Remy in ths school systems when RP left.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 10, 2007)

Dan Anderson said:


> The closest thing I've seen is the book _A Practical Introduction To Arnis_ by Armando Soteco (I picked this up when I was in the PI). Armando Soteco is the one who took over for Prof. Remy in ths school systems when RP left.
> 
> Yours,
> Dan Anderson



Dan was this done regionally or as one unit? i.e. was Armando the head of the School teaching organization?

Thanks


----------

